# KAT Smokers



## warrenot (May 6, 2013)

Anyone ever heard of or tried KAT smokers?  Its a company out of Modesto California that builds offset smokers and reverse flow smokers.  I am thinking of purchasing one but wanted to get some feedback from the forum.

Thanks for letting me know your thoughts...


----------



## daveomak (May 7, 2013)

Warren, morning..... Looks like a good smoker.... Lots of good things built into it....   I would have them add a "pie" vent in the top third of the door....  Other than that, it looks like she'd be a dandy.....   Now you have to find someone who owns one and get a "real" revue....  

Dave


----------



## warrenot (May 11, 2013)

Thanks Dave.  I will see if they can make that adjustment.  I was hoping there was someone in the forum who may own one.  Once I get it I will let you know how it is.


----------



## dward51 (May 11, 2013)

Their "Porkinator" looks interesting too!  Not really sure why they say to run the drill in reverse though as it looks to me like the tongs are flat edged and forward or reverse would not matter.

Porkinator demo video


----------



## warrenot (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Dave I finally got the new smoker.  It is truly a brute and better built than I thought it would be.  I will post pictures of my first smoking session soon.













photo.JPG



__ warrenot
__ Jun 11, 2013


















photo1.JPG



__ warrenot
__ Jun 11, 2013


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice Rig!

Kat


----------



## jesses1215 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm also looking to buy a smoker from these guys. Just wondering how you like it now that you've had it for a couple months? Is the reverse flow a game changer from normal offset? How's the capacity on that size rig? Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## warrenot (Jul 29, 2013)

Jesse,

I couldn't be happier with the Kat smoker.  Very well made, heavy, holds constant temps, its a quality smoker.  I use to have an offset and the reverse flow makes all the difference to me.  No more tempature fluctuations and that steel plate acts like an oven...  It's almost cheating!  Attached is a picture of 3 slabs of ribs and 3 whole chickens I cooked Sunday.













image.jpg



__ warrenot
__ Jul 29, 2013





  I have done as many as 8 slabs at one time or 8 chickens.  It's plenty big for my wife daughter and myself.


----------



## jesses1215 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to get back to me. I'm looking to get their 48" model as I do quite a bit of entertaining. Ill post it here if I pull the trigger. Thanks again.


----------



## hagisan (Aug 2, 2013)

Sactown in the house!  When I was researching smokers and looking for local pit builders, I had looked into these as well.  Ken had great patience and answered all of my noob questions  I ended up with an 18.5 WSM because I could not pass up the price of bnib for $150.

Was there a waiting period for your smoker or was it in stock.  I'm glad you're happy with the smoker.  I'll be hitting KAT up for an offset this fall.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## warrenot (Aug 3, 2013)

The wait time I had was about 5 weeks from ordering.  I think Ken had some issues with his welder but once delivered it was well wroth the wait!


----------



## neil campbell (May 25, 2014)

warrenot said:


> Well Dave I finally got the new smoker.  It is truly a brute and better built than I thought it would be.  I will post pictures of my first smoking session soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ken r (Jun 14, 2014)

This is good information, I just ordered the 36-20 reverse flow smoker, can't wait to get mine


----------



## john que alston (Sep 20, 2014)

10405432_702872249797976_2470625824175051506_n.jpg



__ john que alston
__ Sep 20, 2014


















10537058_699002540184947_7868010946150695525_n.jpg



__ john que alston
__ Sep 20, 2014


















10530862_707752532643281_8222485909681311783_n.jpg



__ john que alston
__ Sep 20, 2014


















10649778_717706748314526_4905451985743598853_n.jpg



__ john que alston
__ Sep 20, 2014






I purchased the 48x20 in May 2014 ,and I tell I could not be happier.!!! I was able to pick it up myself to save on shipping, it weights about a ton, well built, solid welds through out, with a lot of extras, the guy Ken is a master at his craft. I worked with the sales Rep Ryan S. all around great guy, he kept me up to date on the progress of the build, after completion Ryan will guide you on how to operate this unit ,and how to achieve great results, happy I got it !!!!! Like someone said in a earlier post it's like cheating!!!!!!!


----------



## copaaz (Jul 22, 2017)

can those of you that purchased this smoker update on how you like it now?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 22, 2017)

Copaaz, I just checked the "last online" dates of the guys who bought KAT smokers.  Looks like they got what they needed and moved on.  No one has been back on the site for 2 years or more. 

If I ever buy a stick burner, KAT smokers is on the top of my list.  Unfortunately, cooking wood, at $350-$400 a cord locally just doesn't justify the investment.  I can run my WSM every week for years for the price of one cord of wood.


----------



## #smoker_nation (Nov 27, 2017)

I’ve been in contact with Ken for the purchase of one of their vaults. Reaching out to anyone who is currently using one or considering buying one. Aloha.


----------



## #smoker_nation (Nov 27, 2017)

Working on bringing one of these to the 50th State...


----------



## flatbroke (May 4, 2018)

20 week build time on KAT. Any one currently using their smoker? I’d like some feed back before making purchase


----------



## diablocolorados (May 30, 2021)

warrenot said:


> Anyone ever heard of or tried KAT smokers?  Its a company out of Modesto California that builds offset smokers and reverse flow smokers.  I am thinking of purchasing one but wanted to get some feedback from the forum.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know your thoughts...


I have been using a KAT reverse flow offset for almost two years now. This is my first offset - so my opinions may be slanted a bit. But I also use a yoder ys640 regularly, owned a GMG for a few years. WSM and various cheaper smokers of various kinds.

People in general consider my cooking to be top notch.

I love the KAT.

Quality is terrific. Well built, heavy. Show quality welds. Excellent customer service.

And I like reverse flow.

I didnt set out to buy a reverse flow. I was looking for quality and good flow. 

Having followed the yoder stick burner flow debacle I realized i needed to learn about flow and make sure what ever cooker I bought that it has good physics behind it.

I think Lang taught me about reverse flow. And somehow I hit on KAT.

I called and talked to Ken and he was the nicest guy. We went over budget, options, customizations (he's happy to do what ever you want - and for a reasonable price)

I put 1/2 down and paid the other 1/2 when it was done.

I live 90+ minutes away from him - but he loaded it up and delivered it at 8:50pm on a saturday night.

Fire management has been fairly easy.

It's easy to get a clean fire burning.

I pancake batter tested the cooking chamber and didnt find any hot spots except for the last couple inches near the fire box.

It cooks great. I love it. I will need to come up a exceptionally crazy excuse to ever buy another stick burner - as this one is awesome.


----------

